

Confirmed reports of a person with a gun on campus on the Old Campus. - qubitsam
http://emergency.yale.edu/

======
th0br0
Flag and move on, yes. but... reading their latest update reminds me of the
Boston-shutdown earlier this year... typical fear-motivated actions...

 _Out of an abundance of caution, Police will be doing a room to room search
starting with the residential college areas. When they knock on your door, a
Yale Police Officer will slip their Yale ID under the door. Please cooperate.
In some cases, Police may use keys, but they will identify themselves. Shelter
in Place continues._

------
wil421
Why do these make it to the front page of HN?

Edit: Read the submission guide lines in the FAQ. Man with gun isnt a new
phenomenon (unfortunately).

~~~
cdcarter
Flag, and move on.

